# Fowler Indicators



## markba633csi (Aug 8, 2015)

Are the later manufactured indicators OK? I assume they come from china? Any tips about buying used? (don't!)? LOL
Mark S


----------



## Bray D (Aug 8, 2015)

We had a Fowler rep come to my work with their traveling showroom. They boasted European and Swiss origins. I wouldn't hesitate to buy any new Fowler equipment.


----------



## Franko (Aug 8, 2015)

Me too. All the Fowler equipment I've purchased has been first rate.


----------



## mksj (Aug 8, 2015)

I have had some Fowler and SPI measurements tools made in China, they did not hold up very well and broke or did not hold accuracy. SPI was a big disappointment. Could not get replacement parts. Ended up replacing them over time. It is hit or miss.

http://www.longislandindicator.com/p37.html
"*Fowler* once relied heavily on English imports such as Verdict indicators. These are about as good as English weather. Nowadays they rely more heavily on Swiss made gages but also offer look-alikes in their effort to remain competitive. Beware of wolves in sheep's clothing: they offer a pathetic imitation of the Bestest indicator and an Interapid look-alike is made in China and sold under the name Xtest. The best mechanical test indicator which Fowler offers is the Swiss made Girodtast. When shopping Fowler, if it doesn't say "Swiss Made" don't buy it."

http://www.moderntoolsupply.com/blog/fowler-vs-starrett-vs-mitutoyo-a-buyers-guide/
"Of all the tools, Fowler’s dial calipers are by far the least expensive. The majority of them are from China and are knockoffs that won’t last. These tools are good for those looking for something inexpensive and don’t intend to use them all the time. Parts can be hard to find for these tools, which make repairs more difficult. If you look into getting a tool from Fowler, check the country of origin, and you’ll find out what the quality of each piece of machinery is."


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 8, 2015)

That's a shame, I thought Fowler maintained a very high standard of quality even when they manufactured in the orient.  Sad to hear that is not quite true.  If I buy used, I'm sticking with swiss made.
Mark S.


----------



## alloy (Aug 9, 2015)

We had a Fowler Co-Ax indicator at work.  My boss bought it because it was cheaper than a Blake.

He quickly realized why it was cheaper.  Didn't even last a month.

We also have a set of Fowler digital calipers.  We gave them to engineering to use.  They don't have a clue anyway.


----------



## Franko (Aug 9, 2015)

How do you break a caliper? I've got 3 of the cheapest no-name calipers I could find. They all 3 check out against each other and a couple my dial calipers. I don't use them as wrenches, pry bars or hammers. I broke the glass on one by putting something heavy on it, but it still works.


----------



## mksj (Aug 9, 2015)

The Fowler caliper battery cover broke shortly after getting it, I replaced it and it broke again. It now will intermittently change the 0 point, so I need to check the 0 point every time I use it.  Buttons become a bit dodgy after awhile. I subsequently purchased an Igaging Absolute caliper, it has been very reliable and accurate. It was less expensive then my Fowler Euro-cal and is built much nicer. Purchased several things made by SPI, they either broke or was so far out of spec when I received it that they were returned. Been using Compac and Interapid indicators, they work flawlessly for years and I like that they go more than 1 revolution for the scale and are +/- indicating (go in both directions, Revolution Counter, Constant Measuring Rotation). I use Starrett 0.0001" and 0.0005" dial gauges, but there are many other great brands (not made in China) out there. The indicators and dial gauges where purchased as new or new other at about 1/2 the usual outlet prices. Enco with their 20% off is another consideration.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 9, 2015)

alloy said:


> ...........We also have a set of Fowler digital calipers.  We gave them to engineering to use.  They don't have a clue anyway.



That's Just not right!!!! 

I'm a engineer and I have Mitutoyo, Starrett, for my primary measuring tools.  I also have and use several different Chinese manufactured digital calipers and other measuring tools, too!  And they are dead accurate, checked with Mitutoyo gage blocks annually!  I was also taught by my dad how to use a micrometer when I was around 9 years old, too!
And it's pretty bad I have to show QC personnel how to measure and use measuring tools many times over the years!  And seasoned machinists that supposed to know better, well I won't go there....

Edit:  Sorry for the rant...


----------



## Doubleeboy (Aug 9, 2015)

SPI was a great company before MSC bought them.  Same with Enco, which was Enco Manufacturing Company and actually made fine tooling here in USA in the early days.  My SPI tooling from the 1970s and early 80s is first rate, stuff of late might as well be branded no name China.  Its really sad what MSC 's business model is, buy good to great companies and turn them in to crap.  Rant mode off, sorry.

michael


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 10, 2015)

I have three calipers.  Two mechanical dial types I bought my first one late 1960's. The next one in the 80's because the first one wasn't thin enough to measure some grooves I was cutting.  They have been good to me, I babied all my measuring tools (was the way I was trained). Shame to admit they probably should have been cleaned and oil.  Lastly a bought a HF 6" digital for Cub Scouts about ten years ago.  Its been very good.  

I appreciate all your information of those two brands, I never heard of them.  When I started it was either Starrett or Brown and Sharpe tools.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 11, 2015)

Just bought an "Alina" swiss indicator on Ebay.  Supposedly same parentage as Compac and maybe Interapid? Anyway,  I'll report on the result when it arrives.  I like getting surprise packages
Mark S.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 15, 2015)

Just got the used Alina M31 indicator- well used but seems to work perfectly.  Says Compac on the side. Has a tiny lever for changing direction.  Also got a mag base and some dovetail fittings- all for 23.50/Ebay.  Very pleased.
Mark S.
PS Etalon micrometers are/were made by Alina too- good swiss stuff.


----------



## coolidge (Aug 15, 2015)

mksj said:


> I have had some Fowler and SPI measurements tools made in China, they did not hold up very well and broke or did not hold accuracy.



Ditto! If it doesn't say Mitutoyo I won't buy it, I'm done with China.


----------



## coolidge (Aug 15, 2015)

4gsr said:


> That's Just not right!!!!
> 
> I'm a engineer and I have Mitutoyo, Starrett, for my primary measuring tools.  *I also have and use several different Chinese manufactured digital calipers and other measuring tools, too!*  And they are dead accurate, checked with Mitutoyo gage blocks annually!  I was also taught by my dad how to use a micrometer when I was around 9 years old, too!
> And it's pretty bad I have to show QC personnel how to measure and use measuring tools many times over the years!  And seasoned machinists that supposed to know better, well I won't go there....
> ...



If only you had stopped after the first sentence


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm not totally against chinese stuff, I have a chinese caliper that works well, many years old from Enco in San Jose and I had to cherry-pick from a big pile on the shelf.  I just won't invest heavily in chinese if I can afford something else.  I'd much rather have a used, shopworn USA or Swiss tool than a brand new aisian one.
Mark S


----------



## Restorer (Aug 20, 2015)

I have owned and used many indicators.  Do not buy any made in China.
My preference is: 1) Brown & Sharpe  2) Mitutoyo 3) Starrett  4) Federal indicator (bought from a retiring toolmaker).


----------



## comstock-friend (Aug 21, 2015)

4gsr said:


> And it's pretty bad I have to show QC personnel how to measure and use measuring tools many times over the years!  And seasoned machinists that supposed to know better, well I won't go there....



I'm an engineer too. I had the 'professional QC' personnel measure a 0.496" diameter tubular heater. I showed him all was within spec. He grabs my dial caliper and the heater, and shows me the dial some 45 thou small. Grabs another heater, same thing. He was measuring up against the scale in the relief under the anvils. Crazy!

John


----------

